# Storing treats



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

How do you guys store your treats? And I mean like, bully sticks and stuff like that. The stuff with no preservatives and actually expire at some point.

I just got a box full of dried lamb lung treats, dried green tripe sticks (PHEW. The smell is so strong!), a Himalayan chew, and salmon treats.
All of these treats are 100% natural with no preservatives or chemicals. So how do I store them to make sure they dont go bad? The lamb lumb and tripe sticks have an expiration of 2014.
I keep my bullysticks on top of the fridge, which now Im told not to do because the top of the fridge tends to have a little warmth. Hmm.

These treats will last me a looong time, so I have no idea where to put them for long-term storage. Maybe I should put them into airtight tupperware containers? Or just leave them in a cool, dry place? They came in large plastic baggies, similar to zip-locs. Or just do what I always did and leave it on top of the fridge lol :tongue:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yogi has his own cabinet filled with all his treats and such. The bullysticks came in ziploc's like you stated...left them in there incased in a container from Harry Barker. Also, have dried tripe that came in packaging with a ziploc. So, they are all in ziploc packaging stored in a container from Harry Barker in a dry cool place.

Dog Food Canisters by Harry Baker


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Yogi has his own cabinet filled with all his treats and such. The bullysticks came in ziploc's like you stated...left them in there incased in a container from Harry Barker. Also, have dried tripe that came in packaging with a ziploc. So, they are all in ziploc packaging stored in a container from Harry Barker in a dry cool place.
> 
> Dog Food Canisters by Harry Baker


Those canisters are adorable! 

I just stuck all the treats on top of the fridge. I put my hand up there in a couple spots and its not warm at all, it's pretty cool/cold, actually. 
I may get some airtight containers for them since the green tripe sticks are super smelly. Im not sure why I thought smelly green tripe treats would be a good idea :lol: But Eevee seems to go crazy over the smell so I'll have to use them as high value recall treats :thumb:


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Yea, I love them...have 3 with the dog food canister from the days we fed Yogi kibble...now, it stores other goodies.
Putting anything on top of the fridge would require me to climb...also, I'm too OCD about organization. Ugh, first time opening tripe treat bag I gagged...now hardly notice.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

frogdog said:


> Yea, I love them...have 3 with the dog food canister from the days we fed Yogi kibble...now, it stores other goodies.
> Putting anything on top of the fridge would require me to climb...also, I'm too OCD about organization. Ugh, first time opening tripe treat bag I gagged...now hardly notice.


I tippytoe to reach the top of the fridge. :tongue: One day, I'll remember to buy a stepping stool because I cant reach the top cabinets in the kitchen or the top shelf in the closet.. LOL! 

I really wanna organize it too. I like things to look uniform. Im worried that with an airtight container though, there may be a chance of mold?

The tripe treats are.. interesting. At least Eevee likes them.


----------



## bullyBug (May 31, 2012)

I ordered one of these to store bags of kibble when I first decided to try dry food. You could use the smaller one it comes with for treats. Amazon.com: IRIS Airtight Pet Food Storage Container Combo, 12 Quart, 33 Quart, Navy: Pet Supplies (I use it for general dog supplies)

I've also had this saved in my shopping cart for ages: Amazon.com: Naylor Designs Ceramic Dog Treat Jar: Kitchen & Dining, but I find treats don't last long enough around here to need storage. :/


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I've never known bullysticks to mold...we have some 6 months old and still lookin' good.

I must say at least once a month..."I need a step ladder, argh"...only crosses my mind when I'm struggling on my tip toes.


----------



## bett (Mar 15, 2012)

i wouldn't store any food stuff on top of the fridge, if that's where the motor is. i have a sub zero , and the motor is on top and there is some warmth.
i buy the biscuits in a huge box and keep it in the basement, where it's a tad cooler.in a container, sealed.but in the original box.


----------



## lab mom (May 6, 2012)

Heat rises. It is warmer 6 feet off of the flood than it is 3 feet off the floor. Also, why many ceiling fans have a reverse setting to move the warm air back down! 
Although, if they are thoroughly dried and in a sealed package, it should not matter. :wink:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

I have couple of those air tight snap top treat jars that I found at either marshalls or ross. But treats generally don't last long enough in this house to go bad


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

I keep treats in a rubbermaid bin (not airtight) on a low shelf in my pantry. I can't keep anything I use a lot up high, I do have a stepstool since I am only 5'1" but it's such a pain to pull out over and over and over. LOL 

I'm loving those canisters though, Momma thinks she's doing some online shopping today - LOL


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I actually use these glass 'canning' jars with snap wire hinges and rubber rings. They are decorative and sit on my counter and you can see all the different treats through them so you know what is inside and if you are running low. Plus they go right in the dishwasher and I like that they are glass so they won't pick up smells and molds. I've picked them up here and there at thrift stores in different sizes and shapes so they are kind of 'eclectic' (hodge podge).


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

chowder said:


> I actually use these glass 'canning' jars with snap wire hinges and rubber rings. They are decorative and sit on my counter and you can see all the different treats through them so you know what is inside and if you are running low. Plus they go right in the dishwasher and I like that they are glass so they won't pick up smells and molds. I've picked them up here and there at thrift stores in different sizes and shapes so they are kind of 'eclectic' (hodge podge).


Ooh. I love the look of mason jars. If I could find jars that were large enough, I would so use those. 
The treats that I got today consisted of a pound of dried lamb lung and a pound of dried green tripe sticks... a pound of dried treats is a lot more than I expected, haha. Im not sure how I'll ever get through all of it :lol:


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

liquid said:


> Ooh. I love the look of mason jars. If I could find jars that were large enough, I would so use those.
> The treats that I got today consisted of a pound of dried lamb lung and a pound of dried green tripe sticks... a pound of dried treats is a lot more than I expected, haha. Im not sure how I'll ever get through all of it :lol:


They make them at least up to 3 liter size so they come pretty darn big. I have them in a huge range of sizes and my biggest one stores a 5 pound bag of sugar easy. Since I get them at garage sales and thrift stores I don't actually pay 'real' money for them, but you can actually buy them on places like amazon and get them in matching sets. Lots of places call them 'Le Parfait French Glass Canning Jars'. 

I have lamb lung in one, dried liver in another, and some biscuits in a third. Then there is macaroni and sugar and other stuff in some so you have to make sure you are getting a dog treat jar and not a human treat jar!


----------



## doggiedad (Jan 23, 2011)

i plastic wrap things and place them in the freezer. i let them thaw out before
giving them to the dog.


----------

